# Forum About Russia Culture and History  Russian music

## Acmepoug

The question for those who have already heard a lot of Russian music. 
Which Russian bands/solo singers/songs do you like the most, if any?
__________________________________________________  ___________
Please correct mistakes in my message.

----------


## Acmepoug

The question is for foreigners, of course. 
__________________________________________________  ___________
Please correct my mistakes.

----------


## fortheether

I like Мика Ньютон especially the song Лунопарк.   http://mikanewton.ru/  
Scott

----------


## kalinka_vinnie

There was a topic on this not too long ago, you might find it interesting, oh most respected new forum member!  http://masterrussian.net/mforum/viewtopic.php?t=9543

----------


## Fantomaks

Несчастный случай - the best!!! http://www.zvuki.ru/A/P/98?all=yes

----------


## Греческо

ππк   ::

----------


## Bisquit

I'm just curious if there is a European or US equivalent of Boris Moiseev. It's not like I'm a big fan of him, I'm just curious.

----------


## Indra

> I'm just curious if there is a European or US equivalent of Boris Moiseev. It's not like I'm a big fan of him, I'm just curious.

 Элтон Джон?

----------


## Bisquit

Oh, no! Elton John is too decent in comparison with Boris Moiseev. Besides Elton John is a knight after all.   ::

----------


## silverbitz

Zveri seem to be quite popular amongst foreigners, as I've noticed. Lyube and Zemfira, too.

----------


## RavinDave

Владимир Высоц.кий ? 
Он напоминает мне "Jacques Brel".   :P

----------


## basurero

Мне нравится Русский Размер.

----------


## Indra

Russian electro goth   ::   http://ottodix.ru/media/razum.mp3

----------


## kalinka_vinnie

ногу свело!

----------


## DDT

Well, I like ТАТУ. .............Oh wait,  are you taliking about their music?

----------


## RavinDave

Believe it or not, back in the 80's, a few of us were able to watch Russian TV live here in Nebraska (ie: the middle of the USA).  Back then, the Soviet government used a chain of asynchronous telecom satellites called the "Molnya" series that just happed to hit apogee over Nebraska.  (Sorry for the techno-babble.  If you don't understand it, don't worry.  Very few English speakers would understand it either.  It is enough to understand that we just happened to be in a lucky spot to be able to tap into the satellite signal.) 
I recall a morning exercise show set to music (with a gorgeous girl named "Larissa"), several old movies and endless basketball games.  The basketball surprised me; I didn't think it was very popular abroad. 
Anyway ... the POINT of this whole message:  they were experimenting with music-videos at that time.  And I kept seeing one in particular, over and over, that had me on the floor laughing.  It was a normal musical group performing contemporary-style music, except that the lead singer was an really old Russian Eskimo.  He was even dressed in a full fur coat and boots.  To tell the truth, the music was not that bad.  It was the contrast between the modern group and the Eskimo that seemed so strange. 
This ring any bells with anyone?  (I never caught the name of the group and I suspect they have LONG since retired).

----------


## Alware

> Believe it or not, back in the 80's, a few of us were able to watch Russian TV live here in Nebraska (ie: the middle of the USA).  Back then, the Soviet government used a chain of asynchronous telecom satellites called the "Molnya" series that just happed to hit apogee over Nebraska.  (Sorry for the techno-babble.  If you don't understand it, don't worry.  Very few English speakers would understand it either.  It is enough to understand that we just happened to be in a lucky spot to be able to tap into the satellite signal.) 
> I recall a morning exercise show set to music (with a gorgeous girl named "Larissa"), several old movies and endless basketball games.  The basketball surprised me; I didn't think it was very popular abroad. 
> Anyway ... the POINT of this whole message:  they were experimenting with music-videos at that time.  And I kept seeing one in particular, over and over, that had me on the floor laughing.  It was a normal musical group performing contemporary-style music, except that the lead singer was an really old Russian Eskimo.  He was even dressed in a full fur coat and boots.  To tell the truth, the music was not that bad.  It was the contrast between the modern group and the Eskimo that seemed so strange. 
> This ring any bells with anyone?  (I never caught the name of the group and I suspect they have LONG since retired).

 Well, this reminds me only one thing. That was a song "песенка о терпении" by Igor Granov's group with that "eskimo" man but there he sang only refrains (do you remember did he sing the whole song or just refrains?) And I can't recall his name  ::   but will try to find uot.

----------


## RavinDave

> ... do you remember did he sing the whole song or just refrains?

 Doesn't sound like the same thing.  This guy was the focus; the center of attention throughout the entire song. 
And again ... don't get me wrong.  The song itself was not that bad.  It was just so "incongruous".  It would be like Luciano Pavarotti attempting a rap song. 
No big matter, though.  Don't go to any trouble trying to identify the singer.  I'm sure it was an obscure reference to begin with.

----------


## SSSS

I remember that guy... We were laughing all the time... "А чукча в чуме ждёт рассвета, а рассвет наступит летом..."

----------


## Alware

> I remember that guy... We were laughing all the time... "А чукча в чуме ждёт рассвета, а рассвет наступит летом..."

 Exactly!! but still there he sings a part of the song however he's on the focus in that video

----------


## RavinDave

Oh, my gosh!!!  I think you guys nailed it! 
That's ringing bells for "me" now. 
I'm impressed!    ::

----------


## Alware

http://music70-80.narod.ru/mp/Grup/p...o_terpenii.mp3 
This is that song (but without that eskimo guy  ::  )

----------


## RavinDave

К сожалению, я могу получить только семь секунд этого мп3.  Но, мне кажется, без сомнения она правильная песня.

----------


## Alware

> К сожалению, я могу получить только семь секунд этого мп3.  Но, мне кажется, без сомнения она правильная песня.

 Gimme an email and I'll sen the whole file to you.

----------


## RavinDave

> Gimme an email and I'll sen the whole file to you.

 Just changed my profile to display it.  Thanks!!

----------


## Alware

> Originally Posted by Alware  Gimme an email and I'll sen the whole file to you.   Just changed my profile to display it.  Thanks!!

 Ушло. Check it in some minutes

----------


## RavinDave

> Ушло. Check it in some minutes

 Got it.  Thanks again! 
Already on my iPod.

----------


## Alware

the singer   
His name is Кола Бельды  http://www.domdiskov.ru/htm/russian/...25EB%25E0.html

----------


## RavinDave

> His name is Кола Бельды

 BINGO!!! 
*ding*ding*ding* 
You found him! 
So, he's a Sakha?  I'll give him credit ... I only saw him a half dozen times back in the 80's -- and still have a pretty strong recollection of it.  He definitely made an impression.    ::

----------


## Alware

> Originally Posted by Alware  His name is Кола Бельды   BINGO!!! 
> *ding*ding*ding* 
> You found him! 
> So, he's a Sakha?  I'll give him credit ... I only saw him a half dozen times back in the 80's -- and still have a pretty strong recollection of it.  He definitely made an impression.

 Still can't find mp3 or video of that song with his participance  ::

----------


## SSSS

> Originally Posted by Alware  His name is Кола Бельды   So, he's a Sakha?

 Nope... 

> В 1990 году актёр оставил благополучие и стабильность московской жизни с её привилегиями для избранных и решил поселиться ближе к земле своих предков *нанайцев* в Хабаровске.

----------


## darren

any good russian hiphop groups.

----------


## silverbitz

Delfin: http://www.russmus.net/bands-delfin.htm 
Although it's not really hiphop.. but close. 
Also, 
Kasta: http://www.zvuki.ru/A/P/37426

----------


## basurero

> any good russian hiphop groups.

 Несколько песен группы Бронч Бру Бронч мне понравились, но я не помню, как назывались.

----------


## JB

Uma2urman.........

----------


## Lampada

http://www.russiandvd.com/store/video_asx.asp?sku=34847 
...  в том числе ансамбль "Золотое кольцо" 
ПОДАРИ, БЕРЁЗКА  
Муз. А. Костюк     Сл. А. Стефанов 
Пролетели вмиг ночи летние,
Осень красная всё листвой сожгла.
А любовь моя — безответная.
В чём моя вина иль твоя вина? 
Припев (2 раза):
Я сама не знаю, я прошу совета.
С безответным чувством
Ох, и трудно жить!
Подари, берёзка,
Мне свои серёжки
На свиданье к милому ходить. 
Журавлиный плач — тучи серые.
От любви своей я схожу с ума.
Стала жизнь моя беспросветная.
Виноват ли ты, виновата ль я? 
Припев. 
Пролетели вмиг ночи летние,
Осень красная всё листвой сожгла.
А любовь моя — безответная.
В чём моя вина иль твоя вина? 
Припев (2 раза).

----------


## Jonny Ray

I just started to learn Russian so I haven't listened to much Russian music but I did find a band called Слот that I haven't seen mentioned on the forums before. Pretty good Russian band.

----------


## Lampada

> Jonny Ray wrote:  I just started to learn Russian so I haven't listened to much Russian music but I did find a band called Слот that I haven't seen mentioned on the forums before. Pretty good Russian band.

 http://masterrussian.net/mforum/viewtop ... %F2#155330 http://masterrussian.net/mforum/viewtop ... %F2#155336

----------

